# Look what I killed today :(



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

yuck..i dont like snakes :yuck:


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Ditto Misty's Mom's post. Yuck!!! I've had nightmares about snakes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't like them either, but also felt bad about killing one:doh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, poor snake. Did you run it over?

As a kid, I used to catch snakes and play with them. I did the same with toads. LOL. I think I was a weird kid. Now don't bring a spider near me! I really don't like spiders.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i fear snakes, absolutely fear them.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yikes! It looks like you popped him. As much as I don't like snakes, they do help keep other critters I don't like in check.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Not crazy about snakes but garter snake are safe and great for yr garden!.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

yech, yech, yech...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Yikes! It looks like you popped him. As much as I don't like snakes, they do help keep other critters I don't like in check.


I did, yuck! LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I had my husband get out my 410 shotgun "snakecharmer" last month when I saw TWO gartersnakes -- 
then I realized it's not their problem that I'm so over-the-top, crazily, insanely scared of 'em & they don't deserve to die because of my mental troubles about reptiles

HOWEVER, I will never be able to live anywhere except this non-reptilian part of the world


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I accidently run over one 15 times once. Hooch <-------hates snakes even the nice ones.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

sophie said:


> i fear snakes, absolutely fear them.


 i AM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE!! I have only got to watch one on TV and I have nightmares that night!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I accidently run over one 15 times once. Hooch <-------hates snakes even the nice ones.


15 times, you're mean...LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Have Told The Story Before About How I Can Not Walk Along The Side Of My Bed When Light Is Out--all Goes Back To A Movie I Saw Over 50 Years Ago Where A Hole Wasd Driled In Wall, A Snake Out In There He Was Under A Woman's Bed, She Stood Beside Bed, Snake Bite And Killed Her. I Know There Is No Snake Under My Bed, But Even When I Had 3 Dogs In Here I Coulod Not Walk Along The Side In Dark. Get In And Out From End. *

*i Have Killed 2 Coral Snakes In Our Back Yard, Buck Was Hit In Face By Rattle Snake In Our Back Yard, I Am Terrifed Of Snkesbut........a Couple Of Years Ago I Captured A Small Snake Like I Had Never Seen Befre. Got It In 5 Gal Bucket Bwith Hoe. It Never Even Tried To Defend Itself. I Ngoogled Vsnakes And Looked At Several Dozen Pictures Til Mi Found It---a Checkered Gartewr Snake. I Went Out And Released It In The Ferns. I Saw It A Couple Of Times.*

*then Last Summer Jerry Came In Shaking And Said He Had Killed A Rattle Snake. I Went Out To See It And It Was My Little Checkered Garter Snake. He Felt So Bad After I Tolds Him That Was My"friendly Snake" That Vhe Buried It Instead Of Tossing It In Trash.*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*this Is A Rattle Snake My Brother Killed In A Shed In His Back Yard On The Farm A Couple Of Weeks Ago. His Girl Friend Is A New York City Girl And She Loves Living On The Farm----except When An Event Like This Happens Or When She Got In Poison Oak A Month Ago.*

*my Brother Skinned This Snake And Cooked It Up. Terry Would NOT Touch It Cooked And I Would Not Have Either*


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, I'm a City Kid and to me, the only good snake is a rubber one, or an otherwise dead one!

Y'all can keep them in your gardens... just keep them out of my apartment complex courtyard thank you very much!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, I'm a City Kid and to me, the only good snake is a rubber one, or an otherwise dead one!
> 
> Y'all can keep them in your gardens... just keep them out of my apartment complex courtyard thank you very much!


I don't like snakes either, but felt bad running over it and killing it!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll take a snake any day over the gross, ugly, creepy spider in Julia's bathroom last night. Snakes don't bother me, but spiders do. Julia is so terrified of spiders she called me in a panic last night (she was in the shower) to go into her bathroom and deal with the spider.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

"I don't like spiders and snakes, and that ain't what it takes to love me..."

Okay, I can't sing, but like the song, I don't like spiders and snakes either!
.


----------

